# Roundhouse Help Neded



## andybriggs (Oct 27, 2017)

Has anyone got any pics or plans for an outdoor garden railway roundhouse please? Ideally UK gauge one but more than anything I need inspiration for building techniques and materials as it has to survive UK weather. Would even consider hacking several loco sheds together😄


----------

